# Sabine Guide



## Capt.Chris (Apr 25, 2013)

I have decided to start guiding Sabine Lake. if you are interested please drop me a line.


----------



## 18 Hewes (Oct 31, 2006)

I sure hope you have your Louisiana Charter License since most of the lake is in Louisiana.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

cant wait to see sabine guide reports


----------

